# Mixing competition



## emid (Nov 23, 2015)

Found this one. If interested, go to https://www.facebook.com/Studio1Live/
==================================================
*
To celebrate the launch of Studio One Live, we have a copy of Studio One Version 3 Professional to give away... !!!

All you have to do to win this amazing prize is to use your skills to mix a track titled "Dark Horses" by The Long Wait. Stems can be downloaded from here:* http://bit.ly/1MiDurP . *Upload your Final mix to soundcloud with the hashtag* ‪#‎MasteringS1Contest‬ *or alternatively share the links of the soundcloud track on this post...

Dont forget you must like this page to be deemed eligible. 
Closing date: Mid-December

Good Luck!*


----------

